# Losing my mind!



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

I have been racking my brain this weekend on which (cannot afford all) firearm to purchase! I have $1600 available for this purchase - not a cent more!

I am looking at the S&W Performance Center 1911 - 170344









the S&W E-Series 1911 - 108485









or lastly, a Dan Wesson Classic Bobtail -









The Performance center is $1400 out the door, the standard E-Series is $900 out the door, and the Dan Wesson is $1600 out the door. The part that I am racking my brain about is, is there really a $500 difference between these firearms? The LGS has both in stock and both feel amazing. I'm guessing that the performance center would hold its value a little more than the standard model due to the long wait times (2-3 years currently) - in the event that I would ever have to resell it. The DW is heavier than all of them (PC - 29.6oz DW - 34oz), but at the end of the day, it's a Dan Wesson.

After proving to myself that the weapon is trustworthy, this would be my carry firearm when I don't require deep concealment.

Any opinions, questions, or thoughts are appreciated!

Edit - I do plan on shooting this gun. I put around 500 rounds a year through my current EDC, and will do the same with a 1911.

PS - This is my bonus from work. My boss has heard me talking about a 1911 for over a year now, and instead of doing "stupid things" (his words) for a bonus this year, he has offered to write the check for this gun.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I will always go with the more custom model of any gun if available, why have the more common model when an enhanced model is available. No one ever regrets getting the more enhanced model... but you may regret not getting it.

The grips, slide serrations and lightening (cut-outs) on the performance shop model are nice features... plus whatever else they did internally.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Unless the slide has been internally lightened also those cuts aren't losing a lot of weight but I guess it would depend if it feels much lighter and it was set up to compensate for the lighter slide. I would probably opt for the cheaper one for a dedicated carry gun, the PC gun has 6 extra holes to let junk in.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> I will always go with the more custom model of any gun if available, why have the more common model when an enhanced model is available. No one ever regrets getting the more enhanced model... but you may regret not getting it.
> 
> The grips, slide serrations and lightening (cut-outs) on the performance shop model are nice features... plus whatever else they did internally.


This was my thinking - knowing that it has been enhanced (externally and internally) from the standard model.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

rex said:


> Unless the slide has been internally lightened also those cuts aren't losing a lot of weight but I guess it would depend if it feels much lighter and it was set up to compensate for the lighter slide. I would probably opt for the cheaper one for a dedicated carry gun, the PC gun has 6 extra holes to let junk in.


The lightening cuts are there for decreased weight, BUT due to the omission of MIM parts in the PC, they weigh exactly the same. The PC gun does feel lighter, even in a blind comparison. The PC does have extra holes to let junk in, but I am OCD about keeping my guns clean.

Adding to my original post, I do plan on shooting this gun. I put around 500 rounds a year through my current EDC, and will do the same with a 1911.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The lightening cuts are really not for dropping overall weight as much as for helping the slide cycle faster... making the gun shoot faster.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

given performance equal, (and if I had the $1400) I'd go with the PC. Sharper looking weapon.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the enhanced performance model, except those cutouts would drive me crazy as an EDC.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Minds are way over-rated. 

Once it's lost, it's not really that big of a deal. :watching:


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to throw a wrench in the gears.

a Dan Wesson Classic Bobtail $1600 -









The DW is heavier than all of them, but at the end of the day, it's a Dan Wesson. 
PC - 29.6 oz 
DW - 34 oz


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The PC would be fine since you are a stickler for cleaning, and I've heard very little bad about the Wessons. I've always considered lightening cuts a game gun thing, not so much for carry. The reason is high slide speed not only creates more battering but as your mag springs weaken you can develop bolt over base and inertia feed jams. I would suspect Smith has done some spring or firing pin stop tuning to control things, so keeping the mags clean and properly sprung will be cool.

I have some expensive guns I carry but this is always in the back of my mind- if I do have to use it and it goes into lockup for a while I'm now out my expensive gun when the one that cost much less could be sitting there thrown around and rusting.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shakinghorizons:
If you really want the PC model then go for it. If you buy the E-Series you will have shelled out $900 and later wish you had bought the PC. As you said there is a long wait time and the opportunity to get another one may not present itself for some time. While you can probably buy the E-Series any time as they are more common. As for the DW? Other than the "bobbed" grip frame it pretty much looks like any other 1911, and is $200 more than the S&W PC model. In the hands of the average shooter would it really make that much of a difference in accuracy to warrant the extra cost? As "BackyardCowboy" stated the S&W PC is indeed a "Sharper looking weapon". That would cinch it for me.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

rex said:


> I have some expensive guns I carry but this is always in the back of my mind- if I do have to use it and it goes into lockup for a while I'm now out my expensive gun when the one that cost much less could be sitting there thrown around and rusting.


This does run through my mind often. The way that I am able to overcome that, is that, this is a once in a lifetime purchase for me.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

desertman said:


> shakinghorizons:
> If you really want the PC model then go for it. If you buy the E-Series you will have shelled out $900 and later wish you had bought the PC. As you said there is a long wait time and the opportunity to get another one may not present itself for some time. While you can probably buy the E-Series any time as they are more common. As for the DW? Other than the "bobbed" grip frame it pretty much looks like any other 1911, and is $200 more than the S&W PC model. In the hands of the average shooter would it really make that much of a difference in accuracy to warrant the extra cost? As "BackyardCowboy" stated the S&W PC is indeed a "Sharper looking weapon". That would cinch it for me.


I was under the impression that the fit and finish on a Dan Wesson is leaps and bounds beyond a S&W. 
If this is not true, it is coming off the table immediately.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shakinghorizons:


> I was under the impression that the fit and finish on a Dan Wesson is leaps and bounds beyond a S&W.
> If this is not true, it is coming off the table immediately.


Could be. I wish I could help you out on that one, I have never handled or examined either one. I have four 1911's a Colt, Kimber Super Carry Pro, Kimber RCP II and a Detonics Combat Master, my favorite being the Detonics. Not one of them has ever given me any problems. Judging by the photo's I'd go for the S&W PC over the others if only because it is a cool looking gun from a reputable manufacturer. I don't see how you could go wrong. Hopefully for you all 3 are available and you will be able to handle and closely examine each one and then make a decision. I have seen and handled custom 1911's Ed Brown, Les Bear etc. I know I'm going to take some flak for this but I just can't see shelling out all that extra money for those guns when there are plenty of other 1911's out there on the market for a lot less money that will suit my purposes and be just as reliable. What you are paying for and I understand why they cost more is because each one of them are basically hand fitted.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Buy the S&W P.C. and don't look back.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Minds are way over-rated.
> 
> Once it's lost, it's not really that big of a deal. :watching:


Remember, you can't lose what you never had.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Buy 'em both. Then you don't have to stress about it any more. it's a mental health issue.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Buy 'em both. Then you don't have to stress about it any more. it's a mental health issue.





shakinghorizons said:


> I have been racking my brain this weekend on which (*cannot afford both*) firearm to purchase!


Just in case you missed the first sentence of the first post.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shakinghorizons said:


> Just in case you missed the first sentence of the first post.


I know, I know - but if you use it as a write-off for health reasons... There is a lot of stress in this thread - just trying to ease the pain.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Bump before I make my purchase today (still haven't decided, but will by the end of the day)!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Get the e series , the e stands for enhanced, lifetime warranty, spend the extra bucks on a good holster, belt, and ammo, good luck.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm curious. What makes the Dan Wesson worth almost double the price of the $900 Smith?
I had a Dan Wesson a friend was selling, wanted me to buy it, let me have it for a couple days to shoot at my back yard range.
Nice pistol. Wasn't one bit better than my Kimbers or Cold G.C. I passed on the deal.
Frankly it didn't shoot any more accurate than the Rock Island Armory 1911 I bought used for $300 bucks.
I'm not knocking the Dan Wessons I just wonder what makes them worth $1600 bucks.
Of course some Kimbers cost that much also & I love my Kimbers.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shakinghorizons said:


> Bump before I make my purchase today (still haven't decided, but will by the end of the day)!


So - what did you get...?


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

shakinghorizons said:


> Just in case you missed the first sentence of the first post.


 If You Like em Both There's Always A Way ! 1 Now - 1 Later :numbchuck:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

borris said:


> If You Like em Both There's Always A Way ! 1 Now - 1 Later :numbchuck:


I think he did - and that's why he's not telling us which "one" he bought....


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> So - what did you get...?


He can't tell us. He actually paid the cash for one and traded his mind for the other.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

I ended up with a Dan Wesson VBOB with black duty coat. Pictures will be posted as soon as the firearm arrives!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shakinghorizons said:


> I ended up with a Dan Wesson VBOB with black duty coat. Pictures will be posted as soon as the firearm arrives!


 Hi there!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

shakinghorizons said:


> I ended up with a Dan Wesson VBOB with black duty coat. Pictures will be posted as soon as the firearm arrives!


Congrats , how do feel with your decision? Finally? Just kidding. 
Looking forward to seeing the pics. 
Pic
:smt1099


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

you did the right thing getting the DW, congrats


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

You chose well. I don't have an E Series. I was trying to buy one for a time but they sell quick and I wanted to look before I buy. I finally bought the PC for more money. Pictured here with a pistol that costs about the same you didn't consider, a Wiley Clapp Commander.



And here is a DW Classic I have in 10mm.



Now the PC and E-Series are similar but the DW has lots of diffs in addition to the weight and here meaning mainly steel frame versus Aluminum alloy frame. Obvious things like the cutouts and serrations but also things like internal versus external extractor. There were no lemons amoung your choices, but hopefully you got the one that will make you happy.


----------

